# Sweet Cream Goldens - Nine Mile Falls, WA?



## wayfinder (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi All,

We're looking to get a puppy. It will be our first time, our last three goldens (all at the bridge) were rescues or adoptions. My plan is to get a puppy, wait about 6 or 9 months and adopt again. 

I've been scouring the internet and this forum and would love it if someone would give me their opinion on this breeders clearances:

English Cream Golden Retriever Puppies

That's one of her girls - it just links to the K9data database - no dates on any of the clearances.

I like the idea of a "creamy" golden - my last three were traditional golden color. 

I'd very much appreciate any of your thoughts on the clearances and this breeder in general.

Thanks ahead of time!

Michelle:wave:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They're asking $2,500 per puppy? That's very high for the area and would concern me. I'll let the more experienced members go into details about the clearances since I don't want to mislead you but with what experience I do have I'd keep looking and see if you can find someone better.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

English Goldens are different from American, and if you've never come across one before rest assured you will fall in love!

2500 is on the low end for an English, at least in California. I can't click on the links to the pedigrees. Ask the breeder to see the clearances, then you will see dates. Eyes should be done every year

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I purchased my boy from a breeder in southern Washington for $1,000 one year ago. His father is English lines and his mother was American. She had full english lines puppies for a bit more but nowhere near $2,500. They were about $1,600-$1,800 I think for the full english. Regardless, you shouldn't be paying that much more for a puppy just because it's from english lines. Maybe if the parents were truly spectacular AKC champions but these aren't.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Washington Club puppy referrals from the AKC website 

Golden Retriever Puppies

EGRC-Breeders


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Some dogs on that site have full clearances (though the CERFs are largely from 2011, so check that they've been updated on breeding dogs, since eye clearances should be done every year). But some have claims of European clearances that are impossible to verify; again, not necessarily a deal breaker, but something to check into. 

However, even if the clearances are in order, I would not recommend that anyone go to a breeder whose dogs' biggest claim to fame is the fact that they're all in the same narrow part of the color spectrum. The breeder appears to doing a lot more than most people who advertise light dogs, but if they are selecting their dogs so rigidly by color, what priorities are necessarily further down the list? Goldens, be they American, English, or whatever, come in a large range of shades of gold, and it doesn't make a lot of sense to breed for a particular shade unless you're primarily out to market the puppies for sale.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Good for them if all those dogs really have clearances. I certainly cannot verify the European ones. I think the price is super high. It concerns me that you can just reserve a puppy and have it shipped to you. And, of course, I'm one of those who is not thrilled with the whole English Creme fad, as it's not within the breed standard, but take that for what it's worth. Plus, I'm wondering if that guy is a pastor where my brother is, which would be way "small world."


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

randomBvR said:


> English Goldens are different from American, and if you've never come across one before rest assured you will fall in love!
> 
> 2500 is on the low end for an English, at least in California. I can't click on the links to the pedigrees. Ask the breeder to see the clearances, then you will see dates. Eyes should be done every year
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will say, just because someone charges a price doesn't mean it's reasonable. I cannot ever imagine paying $2500 and up for a puppy. Even top breeders in various venues breeding very accomplished and titled dogs typically do not charge that much. 

I just clicked on one of the pedigrees on the page and the dog named Ella goes back to lines that are recognizable kennel names of US (Laurel) and Canadian (Chrys-Haefen) breeders, as an fyi. 

As with any other breeder, do your homework!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nope, I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Good for them if all those dogs really have clearances. I certainly cannot verify the European ones. I think the price is super high. It concerns me that you can just reserve a puppy and have it shipped to you. And, of course, I'm one of those who is not thrilled with the whole English Creme fad, as it's not within the breed standard, but take that for what it's worth. Plus, I'm wondering if that guy is a pastor where my brother is, which would be way "small world."


False. 

European standard is white to gold, American standard is gold spectrum only.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

randomBvR said:


> False.
> 
> European standard is white to gold, American standard is gold spectrum only.


They are breeding in the US though the land of the AKC standard...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

randomBvR said:


> False.
> 
> European standard is white to gold, American standard is gold spectrum only.


Well, not exactly. The KC standard says, "Any shade of gold or cream, neither red nor mahogany. A few white hairs on chest only, permissible." Cream's fine. White is specifically prohibited.

AKC standard states, "Rich, lustrous golden of various shades...Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable."


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If you are interested in the European style (which may or may not be extremely pale), you might want to contact Wendy Bergeron. I am sure could make referrals, and she has an import used as a stud dog by other breeders.

Welcome - Eastshore Golden Retrievers at Fieldstone Farm

You may also find this website useful

English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs

And pale dogs are not limited to the English style either. This is the boy I will be using on my next litter. His color is my least favorite thing about him  but he is a lovely boy and has much else to offer my girl.

Pedigree: GCH CH Splendid Chatham Stars And Bars


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> If you are interested in the European style (which may or may not be extremely pale), you might want to contact Wendy Bergeron. I am sure could make referrals, and she has an import used as a stud dog by other breeders.
> 
> Welcome - Eastshore Golden Retrievers at Fieldstone Farm
> 
> ...


Like the pedigree of the last boy.. Agree that pale color is not a selling point...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you see that back-and-forth just there between Tahnee GR and Sally's Mom? That's how good breeders talk about color. It's secondary to more important concerns. You want to keep the dogs golden, 'cause they're Goldens, but zeroing in on color would mean dropping health, temperament, and breed type to 2nd, 3rd, and 4th place on your priority list.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

I would read the sticky about "what is an English" golden retriever... While it's fine to prefer a certain color coat... Make sure not to get caught in those breeders who are marketing their dogs as "rare English creams" and who charge REDICULOUS amounts... And 2500 is certainly a crazy amount of money to spend! Your number one priorety should be health (health clearances) and then go from there! Good luck !


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I've mistakenly trusted a breeder who was (IMO) breeding for the purpose of selling puppies, but I was to blind and stupidly loyal (like my dogs) to hear any criticism of her. I asked about clearances, she said the dogs had them (to this day her website states her dogs all have heart/eyes/hips/elbows done). I even saw it in K9 Data. But I didn't double check it with OFFA, and now that I have......I'm feeling exceptionally stupid. My first golden was plagued with costly nagging health issues and died suddenly a year ago at age 5. I have two more dogs from this breeder with sketchy clearances behind them and I'm terrified....

I'm going to give you some advice, and ultimately its your call to listen or not. Do not go with a breeder who is producing only to sell pups. Do NOT go with a breeder who has no other 'job' than breeding and selling pups- it is scary when a person's economic well-being is totally tied to selling you a pup and I will never again go there because it just isn't right for dogs to financially support people. 

Most importantly: no clearances = no deal. This breeder wants to breed a dog with European clearances in North America? OK. But part of that is getting clearances on him from over here. Nothing you can't validate should be trusted EVER. And a breeder should care about being able to prove they have the necessary clearances. 

If I had known and followed this advice, I probably would not know what it's like to come home and find a young dog who've I've spent thousands of dollars treating medically and thousands of hours on, dead. Just gone. I can't describe what that's like, and in the hopes that you never experience it I would advise you to take a long hard look at any breeder you're looking at dealing with. Colour is the LEAST important thing you are looking for. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

randomBvR said:


> English Goldens are different from American, and if you've never come across one before rest assured you will fall in love!
> 
> 2500 is on the low end for an English, at least in California. I can't click on the links to the pedigrees. Ask the breeder to see the clearances, then you will see dates. Eyes should be done every year


Golden Retrievers of UK pedigree are not all that different than Golden Retrievers of North American pedigree, besides looks. American vs. English vs. Golden Retriever | Ramblings of a Dog Person

Both styles can have temperament issues, both styles can have health issues (hips, elbows, hearts, eyes, cancer etc.). They all stemmed from the same genepool. 

$2500 is high, IF the the majority of Golden Retriever puppies from reputable breeders are considerably less. The style of Golden Retriever should never dictate price.



randomBvR said:


> False.
> 
> European standard is white to gold, American standard is gold spectrum only.


That is False. There is no standard in the world that describes the Golden Retriever as white, let alone stating that as an acceptable colour (it is genetically impossible for a Golden Retriever to be white).

Rob


----------



## allenslan (Feb 28, 2014)

ArchersMom said:


> They're asking $2,500 per puppy? That's very high for the area and would concern me.


He's a pastor? I thought greed was a sin.


Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Conquerergold said:


> There is no standard in the world that describes the Golden Retriever as white, let alone stating that as an acceptable colour (it is genetically impossible for a Golden Retriever to be white).


 
Chance is _extremely_ light. Some would probably say he was white. But...when he was next to a Samoyed at my shop, you could really tell the difference between his color and a truly white dog.


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

kwhit said:


> Chance is _extremely_ light. Some would probably say he was white. But...when he was next to a Samoyed at my shop, you could really tell the difference between his color and a truly white dog.


Very good comparison!!! I have one Golden who is extremely pale, I often get asked what breed she is, or hear 'wow I didn't know they came in white'. Yet see her in the snow, and one can see she is a very very pale cream colour.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I take issue w/a breeder who claims to have clearances, yet none are verifiable. The website page on the bitch that has a litter on the ground says she has all the clearances, including CERF on her eyes, yet nothing is on CERF's site. I didn't bother checking the other animals on her site, when one is AKC registered and living in the US, and has only one claim to a clearance through a US facility, and doesn't bother to send it in to CERF, dotting i's and crossing t's may not be their focus in any of their puppy practices. I'd run from this one- fast-


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

It would be hypocritical of me to dismiss a dog because he/she is a particular colour, since my Cassie girl was a white border collie. But she came out white because two white factored dogs were bred together, and Cassie was the result of such a breeding. She was dysplastic but otherwise healthy and had no health issues until the end of her life.

That said, I would run like the wind from a breeder who advertises English Creme Golden Retrievers as this breeder has. Not because I don't like the pale dogs although I prefer dark goldens, but because English type is a whole different story than English Creme. The first refers to physical attributes other than just shade of coat. The second is falling to the breeding of near white dogs. So, as many others have said, health is secondary to coat and it should NEVER be like that.


----------



## Sweet Cream Goldens (Jan 8, 2015)

I see we are quite late to the communication party here, but we saw this post and wanted to confirm that we would be happy to supply health clearances to any interested party on all of our adult dogs. Best wishes to all, Sweet Cream Goldens


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sweet Cream Goldens said:


> I see we are quite late to the communication party here, but we saw this post and wanted to confirm that we would be happy to supply health clearances to any interested party on all of our adult dogs. Best wishes to all, Sweet Cream Goldens


That is great. Please send them all into OFA so they can be recorded and easily verifiable by anyone who cares to look, like your buyers and puppy shoppers.


----------



## danielco (May 3, 2016)

LJack said:


> That is great. Please send them all into OFA so they can be recorded and easily verifiable by anyone who cares to look, like your buyers and puppy shoppers.


Its been over a year since this reply - how do I verify Sweet Cream Goldens and where / what is OFA?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## danielco (May 3, 2016)

wayfinder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We're looking to get a puppy. It will be our first time, our last three goldens (all at the bridge) were rescues or adoptions. My plan is to get a puppy, wait about 6 or 9 months and adopt again.
> 
> ...


Its been a few years but did you or anyone else actually experience one of the Sweet Cream Goldens?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OFA is the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals- Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and it is the storehouse for clearances, one that cannot be manipulated nor misinformation found, like k9data.
Not knocking k9data- I love it- but whatever is there, I verify on OFA.
I don't know these breeders, re-read the thread and it appears they claim things that are not verifiable unless you go visit and frankly, at that point, most people see darling puppies and forget all about the risks of unclearanced parents. So my advice to you is to verify everything on OFA. If it's not there, it probably doesn't exist (not always the case, but this gal was specifically asked to make it available on OFA and if she didn't more than a year ago, I have to believe it's because it's not real- cost is $7.50 to list an original clearance so that's no reason). Someone will probably go to the site and look up the actual involved dogs for you, and give you the verdict, I just don't have time this morning or I would do it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well, I took the few seconds I had to look at the site- insane- they have 5 litters due in JUNE alone!!!! 
I cannot tell you how much work it is to raise ONE litter well- two is a stretch- 5? NO. 
I'd run. Think about this- at a minimum, assuming 8 puppies per litter- 40 X 2500-
that's enough money this breeder could certainly afford to get clearances listed on OFA!
(and buy a sleek new car every 6 months too). The other HUGE red flag is the guardian program- that's just another $$$$$ in the door and family pets are being used to produce money for the breeder.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I see that Scout (one of the stud dogs) has clearances on OFA- however, he appears to have several issues with structure, per the photo on k9data/their website. The topline looks really bad. Indy, the other stud dog on the 5 litters they have listed on their site, is a much better structural example. His clearances are not verifiable to me, maybe someone else is more skilled with foreign clearances. 
Of the dams- Ellie is not old enough to breed per the Code of Ethics. She does not have correct clearances. No telling on Crystal as they have Ellie's pedigree linked to k9data, and if you put the name they have in the database you still get Ellie. So who knows on her...but her structure too looks off to me, she has way too much leg and her rear is high for just a couple of the things I see from the photos. Daisy is also too young for clearances. Layla's clearances are not verifiable by me. Someone else perhaps can come up with them. 
So, the assertion that all clearances are in place... not so much. 'Vet approved health' as it says on the site really means nothing.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

European standard is any shade of cream or gold NOT white. Anne


----------



## danielco (May 3, 2016)

I did find MAX on the OFA site and it mentioned something about Retinal Dysplasia....


----------



## Dotlars (Dec 27, 2017)

*Beware*

I purchased a puppy from Sweet Cream Goldens in June 2017. I paid months ahead to get first pick female, but there was only one female so I had to take her or wait another 6 months for an available puppy. I scheduled a pickup date (which was at 7 weeks), drove 7 hours to pick her up, and they decided to go on an outing so they wouldn't be there. The husband came home and spent 15 minutes with me to hand over the puppy and give me a packet of registration papers. I did not get to see the litter mates, nor have time to ask any questions. They wouldn't guarantee health unless I put myself on delivery system of their food (Life's Abundance) for 3 years, of which they are marketers for. My vet said he had never heard of nutrition being a guarantee against hip dysplasia. My pup has ichthyosis, and when I contacted them about it, they admitted the female (Layla) was a carrier, but the sire wasn't so it couldn't have happened. Their response was, let us know how it goes. I spent thousands on my last golden with allergies and yeast infections. We are having on-going UTI's and yeast is now appearing. Please do your research before buying from this family. It is a money-making income for them, and they are not in it for the dogs.


----------



## Sweet Cream Goldens (Jan 8, 2015)

*Response to Dotlars*

Hi, this is Bart from Sweet Cream Goldens. After reading "Dotlars" candid comments yesterday, we spoke on the phone for 30 minutes today. We listened and discussed each of the issues she addressed in her comments. Thank you Dotlar for taking the time to talk through your concerns. I asked her for permission to reply on this forum and she said it would be just fine. Essentially, there were a few concerns that over time added up to a level of frustration. The last communication we had with her was 5 months ago and at that time her dog was fitting in very nicely with her family, but she had some skin concerns and her dog had a yeast infection. We communicated, back and forth, and from our vantage point we were unaware of lingering concerns. They were valid, and thankfully we came to good resolution today. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and I don't respond to this to disparage Dotlars in any way, but more to acknowledge that we want to do our best to address concerns and continue to improve the experience of each customer we are fortunate enough to assist in the process of bringing a companion into their home. Again thanks Dotlar for taking time to talk through these issues in a very sensible way with us. Happy New Year.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad you have begun getting clearances on some of your dogs in the US.
I do wish you would send in your eye clearances, nothing would please me more than finding an EC breeder to suggest to people. 
That said, Danny is not old enough to breed- OFA prelms are not finals. And most of the girls you are expecting litters from (5 if I counted right) do not have full clearances either. 

ICT is a recessive trait. If Layla is a carrier, Dottlers, and the stud dog has not been tested (since none of the DNA tests on these dogs are on a verifiable source) you can easily get a DNA test on your dog done- it's not expensive and right now Pawprint Genetics has a 50% off sale going. Easy breezy. Then you will know definitively whether your dog is an ICT affected- which will save you money in the long run, since the nightmare of flakes and skin issues can't be fixed w meds, you'd be throwing that money away.... and if your dog is an affected, that means the stud dog was also at a minimum a carrier.


----------

